# A shame it's come to this... REBEL



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

So - a tricky thread this one, but comes as a result of what seems like an eternity of nothing but crap. Tell me to sod off if you like - not a problem, but the time comes for a community to stand. Maybe now is the time?

First up, one could say that the perpetrator has won. Hereâ€™s a thread dedicated entirely to him, weâ€™re all discussing him and as Warhol predicted, heâ€™s getting his fifteen minutes of fame

*So for that, well done Rebel, youâ€™ve won*

Now thatâ€™s all done, letâ€™s cut to the chase here. For months now Rebelâ€™s posted nothing but bollocks. For sure, one mans meat is another manâ€™s poison and weâ€™re never going to love everything everyone has to say â€" jeez, thatâ€™s not the purpose of a Forum is it and it would be a colourless place without some healthy exchanges, banter and open debate â€" but thereâ€™s a big world of difference between contributing and just being plain inflammatory purely for the sake of it

Yes, of course the best response therefore is no response, but unfortunately, people all too often get drawn in (yep, been guilty of that myself) and then heâ€™s away. That in itself doesnâ€™t really bother anyone, but by its own action, this offers the Troll encouragement to come back and play again

Iâ€™m sure there are plenty of websites one can visit to get those kinds of kicks if stirring is your bag, but I and countless others are failing see the place for it on a car enthusiastâ€™s site. Itâ€™s not as though Rebel actually offers anything at all these days. The vast bulk of his posts centre around knocking other peopleâ€™s view, undermining the efforts of fellow Forum Member and in some cases, sink to derogatory and even racist

Iâ€™m sure all of us find certain topics less than inspirational â€" thatâ€™s everyoneâ€™s prerogative of course â€" but thereâ€™s little doubt that the large majority of us respect other peopleâ€™s view, elect to get involved or not and ultimately choose to live and let live. That respectful gene seems to be missing in Rebelâ€™s case however

*So, is enough enough..?*

Thereâ€™s only so many times you can roll your eyes or chuckle and say â€œOh Rebel, you cadâ€. Itâ€™s just become tedious and completely boring now. Without even checking, Iâ€™ll wager that his recent posts are all about Leather, BOSE and waxing â€" and nothing the slightest bit constructive in any of them

By his own admission, he says â€œTake me as a clownâ€ and all that, but the fact is, itâ€™s just not funny anymore. The circus has long left town

*
The solution..? *Well itâ€™s a free world of course and who is anyone to say who is or isnâ€™t welcome here..? Certainly not me thatâ€™s for sure. If Rebel wants to contribute, then great - Iâ€™ve little doubt that he has much to offer and many will listen - but when itâ€™s just the usual bullshit, then I guess *we need to rely on each other to not respond to one single piece of his humourless rhetoric. Cut the fuel, put out the fire.* Carry on regardless

Just as a little extra info as to what weâ€™re dealing with, hereâ€™s a couple of PMâ€™s from Rebel to myself and Redcar after we made a mini-stand:



Rebel said:


> sorry i can't react as often as you on several threads but i will do my best in the future.
> Instead like you i do have a live and a busy job, so i can't be there as often as you
> 
> keep posting those throll pic's, because i will repost my previous post than.
> ...





Rebel said:


> Hi red, i like youre action's, but i don't think other will like them
> I've sended a PM to the moderator's on the MK2 forum. Hopefully they will remove some post.
> 
> Once again, not for me, because i can handle it, but because i think it is not funny for the others.
> ...


:lol: Much explaination in there and of course weâ€™re not the first â€" weâ€™re hardly alone here - but with some cohesion from the TT2 Forum Community, hopefully we will be the last. None of the above is a problem of course, but naturally both Redcar and I are acutely aware of not filling the Forum with endless â€˜Stop the Trollâ€™ posts each time he decides to stir the potâ€¦ hence this thread. An appeal for all to concertedly ignore his crap and rise above [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=deal2.gif] *PLEASE DON'T FEED THE TROLL ANYMORE* [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

'There's always one', to coin a phrase.......

I'm surprised that anyone has allowed the guy to get to them like this!

For my part Rebel doesn't irritate me as much as he, clearly, does many of the people on this forum......

He strikes me as a twat.....but he just doesn't wind me up.....

I have to deal with idiots every day so how's one more going to get to make much difference to me?.......

For those that he DOES annoy, I can only suggest not rising to his bait....

People like him thrive on attention.....take the attention away....

Anyway......just a few random thoughts....... :?

Feel like I might be walking on a minefield here though... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I told you the boy don't have a girl or a real live :lol:

Hello Janitor my friend, did you sleep well last night? I did

Maybe you should come with me to the Nordschleife-Nurburgring this month. You can do some passengerlaps and we have a beer. And i can take pic's from your shiny car also 8)

Try to relax amigo, the week has just begon :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

You shouldn't let him get to you ?

Just because he likes pounding the ring  all day dosen't make him a bad person :lol:


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

rebel? who's rebel??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Doesn't bother me that much I just accept he plays with himself alot in the wee small hours over pictures of trains and landscapes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 257andy (Jan 19, 2008)

Think he probably just needs to get laid... :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Which one is Janitor? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

Janitor you need to toughen up m8, i post in a few different places on different things im into on the net and run a forum of my own, there are always people that annoy you etc its part of the spice of life, hardly worth a thread all on its own?

Your just turning yourself into bait!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

It's sad to see a thread like this. One thing is for sure, there is no place for racism.

Let's not forget the reason that brought us to this site: our fondness and in most cases love of the Audi TT. Banter is a bi-product of a forum, surely. Though, as soon as it gets out of hand, the subject should be dropped.


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

Rebel's just like an rash.....dont scratch it and make it worse.....

a forum is a place for banter, I can see that he may be frustrating but its easier to just ignore than get annoyed with it


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> It's sad to see a thread like this. One thing is for sure, there is no place for racism.
> .


Where?

What is it with you eh Rob?
You used to piss me right off but now i could'nt give a flying fcuk.
If you cant change the situation , change the way you view it instead.
I just imagine Rob, still living with his mother who he keeps locked in an attic, superbly played in my mind by and old Bette Davis.

Thing is as far as i can see any racism being put forward is by Rob, his constant anti British stance is well known on here.

For someone that accuses others of being on the interwebby 24/7 your sure around a lot yourself.

Right, for the rest of my two pennies worth, for what its worth.

Slagging people off on the internet to me is the biggest form of cowardly action i can think of, i really do.
Hiding behind your i.p. address and slating people just for your pleasure , without recourse is the work of people without the guts to face that person and say it stood in front of him.
Sadly, theres quite a lot of it goes on around here, especially by so called intelligent people who should clearly know better.

Its a shame that these people cant put their i.q's to better use as the same people ive seen post some of the best stuff on the forum.
Maybe thats why the UK and most of the world is in such a state, too many people on forums making glib and sarcastic comments rather than getting off of their arses and doing something real or constructive.

In my mind ive never said anything on this forum which i woudn't actually say to that person face to face, down the pub over a beer, or even a bear, depending on where you come from.

The forum is a great source of information, a great place for light banter and having a giggle, but you Rob, you deride members and you do it at the expense of peoples choices.
Youve posted some good posts over the yrs, but youve also posted some complete and utter spiteful shite too .

If you post in future, try my thinking.
If you wouldnt say what your thinking to that person if he was stood in front of you out of fear of him kicking your neck in, dont post.
Just post something constructive instead.

Because when your ROFL, 99.99999 % of the time, your the only one doing it.

Grant.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad to see a thread like this. One thing is for sure, there is no place for racism.
> ...


Grant, just to be clear: My reference to racism was to that of the OP by Janitor. If his statement is correct, then there is no place for it.

As for Rob, well. ignorance is bliss IMO.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, some good views here and in the main, I accept them all

As stated in the first instance, he doesn't irritate 'me' that much and I certainly don't want anyone 'ousted'... the appeal here is to highlight to *ALL *members that Rebel does what he does solely for kicks. If *ALL *of us - and that is the key here - stop rising to the bait and responding, how ever easy it may be to tear his silly points apart, then he'll tire of pissing in the wind

That way, the Forum can move on and share thoughts, experiences and passions without some knob constantly criticising everyone else's thoughts and opinions. It simply comes down to having respect for others

Banter is good and Christ this place would be boring without it, but there's difference between humorous banter and plain old antagonistic bullshit. 99% of us know the difference

The DON'T FEED THE TROLL stuff is not about blocking the poor soul out - it's about *EVERYONE *ignoring the crap and not handing the troll his kicks

As admitted on the first post, by posting this he's won. He's having his moment, but a line should now be drawn

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Rebel's just like an rash.....dont scratch it and make it worse


Ditto,Ditto,Ditto.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > leejgilb said:
> ...


My bad Lee.
Didnt expect me to read all Clives post did you?
Im still only on page 3244 of his car cleaning pdf.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

:lol:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The racism bit springs from something I recall a Canadian member writing. Rebel had passed some useful comment and the chap replied, "  I see racism is alive and well in Europe then? :? " ...that sort of thing


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Read that too. But skip page 3298. It's completely irrelevant!


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

leejgilb said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Read that too. But skip page 3298. It's completely irrelevant!


 What?!?



Janitor said:


> To get the best finish on the underside of your screen washer bottle pump housing you need the sweat from a Peruvian virgin's thighs applied with the ear of a Dodo, but remember to use a back and forth motion only


What's irrelevant about that..? :?

Sheesh... some people...


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Janitor said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: :lol: Read that too. But skip page 3298. It's completely irrelevant!
> ...


Wont the refined neck sweat of an african elephant do, ive got loads of that left from polishing my battery connectors.?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TBH I am a bit dismayed by this thread.

Clive, I see what you are saying but each of us have to make our minds up about who and how we answer, if at all.

There are other's on here who are almost as quick to lay bait, yet their negativity is ignored. Maybe it's about the regularity or maybe not?

As for Rebel, I kind of agree with Duo really. I won't share how I see Rob but to me he is mostly harmless and sometimes misunderstood but undoubtedly mischievous!

It does not really matter if I am wrong, but it helps me to choose the way I respond. So, as a few have said, don't let him choose your mood.

Now, I just need to apply this principle to......... (shhhh you know who :lol: )


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > leejgilb said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Pair of nutters!


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> TBH I am a bit dismayed by this thread.
> 
> Clive, I see what you are saying but each of us have to make our minds up about who and how we answer, if at all.
> 
> ...


I actually find Rebel's posts quite entertaining - there are plenty of other posts I've seen on here which take the P as much as any of his contributions do so I wouldn't get too hung up about one person.

But then I'm probably in the minority here who would rather give the car a quick clean and then go out and enjoy it rather than spend 1/2 day or more sorting every little mark out only for the bloody thing to be dirty again in a few days.


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Janitor said:
> 
> 
> > leejgilb said:
> ...


Noooooo it has to be Indian elephant...if you use Refined African Elephant`s neck sweat it leaves dissolves the paint.
I`ve found that by using a 50:50 mix of Greater Spotted Nerd Warbler throat gland essence and the ear wax from a Peruvian Vibrating Gnat you will get exactly the same result as "detailed" above but at half the cost and twice the effort........hmm....


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Raider said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Janitor said:
> ...


I'll give it a go, although ive just sheered a mcguard wheel bolt, so currently removing the rest of the bolt inside the wheel hub with a thread extractor.

Sprayed it with lucky heather extract and french urine de alpine goat first and im letting that soak in.


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

I think we should make this thread a sticky so that if *the nameless one* decides he needs an ego boost, he can re-read it any time he wants to....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> TBH I am a bit dismayed by this thread.
> 
> *Clive, I see what you are saying but each of us have to make our minds up about who and how we answer, if at all. *
> 
> ...


Have to say I agree with Fin (and Duo) here, especially the bolded bit. Rebel's attitude to other people on the forum is fairly clear to all who bother to read his posts. It's up to each individual to decide whether to rise to the bait, engage in some useful (or otherwise) discussion or indeed become the baiter rather than the baitee.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

VicTT said:


> ...become the baiter rather than the baitee.


And there are some masters of that on here, for sure.

:lol:

Avoided getting involved in the rights and wrongs here, it's only the internet.

Can we get back to "can I swtich on MR if I have Bose, and do RS4's go with the 2.0 TTC automatic, have you seen the price of diesel?"


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are personal attacks allowed these days on the forum?

Not saying i agree or disagree with ANYTHING said in the thread, but i dont think 'this' is 'fair'.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Are personal attacks allowed these days on the forum?
> 
> Not saying i agree or disagree with ANYTHING said in the thread, but i dont think 'this' is 'fair'.


So, your saying what Rob does is?

Ive seen him dig into many a member Kev, and youve been on the short end of something similar recently over your Signature.

Might be nice if Rob reads this and grows up a bit, would make the forum a better place for all that use it.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

personal remarks should only be allowed if directed at Tosh


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Are personal attacks allowed these days on the forum?
> 
> Not saying i agree or disagree with ANYTHING said in the thread, but i dont think 'this' is 'fair'.


Seems it depends on who's doing the attacking (and I don't mean you in particular Tosh)

You see, Reb has been a bit of an arse (as well he knows!) and to be fair to Janitor he's not actually made a personal attack against Rebel, has he? (other than saying most of Reb's posts are bollux  )

As I see it, he [Clive] is simply asking us to "stop feeding the troll"

As you will see from my post above, I have my own views on this, but I don't see a personal attack from Janitor here (unless I have missed something?)

Rob on the other hand has decided that Janitor is "gay" and is a "cry baby" etc etc etc. Childish I would say, but more of an "attack" than Clive has instigated on this thread.

However, either way and whatever the rights and wrongs, it's a shame


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Are personal attacks allowed these days on the forum?
> ...


But its the M1 to anarchy. Two wrongs don't make a right.

Loads of people talk utter rubbish most of the time. They also love throwing comments around about drivers of certain cars to belittle them, but then do the same things themselves. :?

Rob can you meet some people half way?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


It would be a start.

And most of my comments have been tongue in cheek, same as yours.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> Seems it depends on who's doing the attacking (and I don't mean you in particular Tosh)


Didn't take it that way, nor do i say i don't post things to get a rise. It would be a boring place without some fun poked here and there.

Don't think Janitors has personally attacked anyone, but some of the other comments are close to the knuckle. I PERSONALLY feel, this will lead to more bad feelings all round rather than heal it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I PERSONALLY feel, this will lead to more bad feelings all round rather than heal it.


Fair point, I too am concerned about that  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I PERSONALLY feel, this will lead to more bad feelings all round rather than heal it.
> ...


From who?
Robs already said he's not bothered.

All Clives asking is for a bit of decorum on here ad a bit less of Robs bullshit.
I dont think its much to ask is it?

And its not the first time this has been posted is it?
Mine got deleted by the mods after i lost my rag and the tourettes took over.

It wouldnt hurt for Rob to do what he can be good at when he wants to be, thats posting stuff that weve either not seen or getting his paws on stuff weve not heard of.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> he is mostly harmless and sometimes misunderstood but undoubtedly mischievous!


I don't know the guy at all and still I'm still relatively 'new' compared some of you other more seasoned users.

I think Fin has it about right.

Let's stick with talking about MKII TT's and ignore what we consider to be b*ll*cks!

:wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Many good opinions posted in this thread already, so I'm not going to repeat them all.

However I do think that there is more than one person who regularly puts antagonistic/provocative posts up, and seem to take a pride in doing so.

It seems silly just to pick on one and I would suggest people ignore them all.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Are personal attacks allowed these days on the forum?
> 
> Not saying i agree or disagree with ANYTHING said in the thread, but i dont think 'this' is 'fair'.


Who enforces the rules?
Who are the mods?

S'funny how they're only appreciated in their absence :wink:


----------



## wildstallionuk (Jul 10, 2007)

Life is too short for this sort of crap I cant even be bothered to read the thread


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Blimey ... you lot really do set a fantastic example of mk2 TT ownership! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: handbags at the swing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rebel as for you, well you swing in all directions .


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

This is the most sensless, boring thread I've read on this forum. nuff said.


----------



## reallynotinterested (Oct 11, 2007)

This thread is a joke, if you want entertainment watch Eastenders or something, jeez.

Drama drama drama, by starting this thread it's creating even more drama.

One things for sure, it's the internet and everyone is allowed a voice. If you dont like it, spend less of your time on it. I know I don't have enough time spare to keep up with the "he said, she said, nah nah" rubbish.

Who's next on the swings?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You can't have a forum without at least one pillock :?


----------



## reallynotinterested (Oct 11, 2007)

Why did you remove your post Sico?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

After much surfing I found a picture of Rebel.


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Janitor is a good guy. Has been very helpful to me in providing me with info. A shame he is upset about this.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

englandfan said:



> Janitor is a good guy. Has been very helpful to me in providing me with info. A shame he is upset about this.


Agreed, Clive is a top bloke, I am 100% certain most on here think so too.

As for being upset - nah, not a chance 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Dotti said:


> Blimey ... you lot really do set a fantastic example of mk2 TT ownership! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: handbags at the swing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Rebel as for you, well you swing in all directions .


 8) Thx Dotty 
At least you got humor. It's a shame you don't have a MK2. Would be much more fun with people like you over here :wink:



Toshiba said:


> Rob can you meet some people half way?


Half way the chunnel? :wink:

Kevin, you now me almost for 3 year's, and we both did some major contributions to the MK2 forum in the first year from the MK2.
I also posted a lot of pic's from my and other MK2's on the Nordschleife-Nurburgring (germany)
I also posted a lot of pic's from technical parts of the car. The new ones didn't see them, because they can't find them anymore.
The problem from this forum is that the "search" function doesn't work properly and new members refuse to use it so every question and thread returns on and on.

But again no problem with that. Some people don't care what they are talking about as long as they can post every day in every thread.
Like i said before some people live on the forum and don't have a normal live, it's easy to see on the dates and times they post :wink: 
They keep posting the same boring answere's and same boring threads about waxing and polishing.

If Janitor didn't make a big issue of it, with his picture abouth trolls, i didn't even react on his behavior. But he tempted me to do the same.
Either way, i don't care. I read the usefulls threads and i try to give some answere's where possible.
And sometimes i say maybe some words that other's don't like? But hey, that's live, as long as they are posted with a eyeblink, they should understand. 
Some people over here or so full of stress that they or wind up by every word.
Maybe they got a job they don't like or they or bored in real live?

Janitor, keep posting pic's from your shiney car, i won't laugh, i promise. I realy do :wink:

Rob


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

So are we all friends now? :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Let's hope so... live's too short.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey ... you lot really do set a fantastic example of mk2 TT ownership! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: handbags at the swing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm going for the mk3 to avoid you lot over here and the other lot over there. Me, myself and I  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Aw thats not fair ,most of us don't bite :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Walls :- I like your wife's new mini btw 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dotti said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Thanks,been for a trip up the coast today 46mpg


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Christ that is fab  . My nephew passed his theory test today and has been bought a mini2 8)  . Cracking little car. His big auntie fancies a little drive of it  .


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Walls :- I'd like your wife in mini 8)


Can i watch :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:
 

> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Walls :- I'd like your wife in mini 8)
> ...


Its ok its got the privacy glass


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Group meat?


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

Toshiba. Today you are acting like a fool. What has got into you????


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Group meat?


If you bring the Essex girls :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

What do you mean today?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

englandfan said:


> Toshiba. Today you are acting like a fool. What has got into you????


Several pints of something :wink:


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not getting into this one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

englandfan said:


> I'm not getting into this one.


Too late you started it :lol: :lol:


----------



## englandfan (Feb 19, 2008)

No, let's not hijack rebels thread. being as this is a forum about....er....i forget now??? what is it??????? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

englandfan said:


> No, let's not hijack rebels thread. being as this is a forum about....er....i forget now??? what is it??????? :wink:


Polishing cars


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

I can let know that they've sorted their differences and they are both webby friends again. 

Thank fcuk.


----------

